# You'll never guess what it is!



## Bryony (24 Dec 2013)

Well I've wrapped my step daughter's present bet you can't guess what it is??


There's still a few little bits of it showing but she knows she's getting it (had to make sure it fitted!) and I was getting annoyed with it!!


----------



## cosmicbike (24 Dec 2013)

Pair of socks?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2013)

A new helmet


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2013)

A picture would help.


----------



## Bryony (24 Dec 2013)

Haha just realised the pic hadn't gone on here it is now!!


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2013)

Is it a dolls house ?


----------



## Bryony (24 Dec 2013)

derrick said:


> A picture would help.


It's on now didn't realise it didn't work!! Teach me to pay attention!


----------



## derrick (24 Dec 2013)

Got no idea, what is it?


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2013)

Its a train set


----------



## Bryony (24 Dec 2013)

Hmmmm good answers but they're not right


----------



## welsh dragon (24 Dec 2013)

Dam


----------



## BrianEvesham (24 Dec 2013)

I don't know either but I think it came from Argos.


----------



## Cycleops (24 Dec 2013)

Impressed with the wrapping job.


----------



## snorri (24 Dec 2013)

It's pretty obvious, but is it sensible?
I hope you've bought here a parachute too, I do worry about young girls on aeroplanes.


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Dec 2013)

Rubik's cube?


----------



## PeteXXX (24 Dec 2013)

Give us a clue please.....


----------



## Bryony (24 Dec 2013)

Hmmm not sure I can give you a clue without giving it away!


----------



## ScotiaLass (24 Dec 2013)

Bryony said:


> Hmmm not sure I can give you a clue without giving it away!


Clooooo!!!!!


----------



## Octet (24 Dec 2013)

I thought mobile phones were supposed to be getting smaller?


----------



## Kies (24 Dec 2013)

Is it a bike shaped object laptop from Currys?


----------



## cardiac case (25 Dec 2013)

I'm afraid you have given the game away. You have left a large cog exposed.

It's a grandfather clock.


----------



## Biker Joe (25 Dec 2013)

I know. It's a lawn mower. 
Was that really on her Christmas list?
I sure hope it fits.


----------



## roadrash (25 Dec 2013)

eerrr....... socks


----------



## deptfordmarmoset (25 Dec 2013)

I think you'll have to unwrap it before we have a chance of guessing.


----------



## Tyke (25 Dec 2013)

Bryony said:


> Hmmm not sure I can give you a clue without giving it away!


You are giving it away its your step daughter's present.


----------



## Octet (25 Dec 2013)

So, what was it then?

She must of opened it by now?


----------



## Bryony (25 Dec 2013)

Finally got round to opening the present and it was.....................





A bike!!


----------



## Tyke (25 Dec 2013)

Very Nice


----------



## roadrash (25 Dec 2013)

so it wasnt socks then


----------



## Bryony (25 Dec 2013)

roadrash said:


> so it wasnt socks then


No not socks but it was a good guess!


----------



## roadrash (25 Dec 2013)

im just no good at this game


----------



## snorri (25 Dec 2013)

Well, you had us baffled there Bryony.
I wish your stepdaughter many happy miles on her Dawes, if she gets as much pleasure from her Dawes as I've had from mine, she will be a very happy young lady.


----------



## cyberknight (25 Dec 2013)

Cycleops said:


> Impressed with the wrapping job.


Wheels look a bit out of true


----------



## BrumJim (26 Dec 2013)

Wrapping paper's slack.


----------



## Bryony (26 Dec 2013)

She had a little ride on it today, she got on really well and has fallen in love with it  money well spent!


----------

